# 40B Dutch



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

This is my second journal in this forum. You can find my old 220-gallon jungle journal here. 

*The Hardware*

In November 2017, I came across a craigslist ad about someone selling their unused 40 gallon breeder tank. This was perfect because I had a beautiful wooden cabinet that perfectly matched the dimensions of that tank. So, I decided to set up a new planted tank.

Hardware used in this set-up:
Eheim Classic filter
T5HO lighting fixture
Aqueon heater
CO2 regulator
Ista Inline CO2 Reactor
CO2 drop checker










I decided to go for a Dutch set up in order to challenge myself to keep up the tidy rows of plants to mimic Dutch streets. I know it requires tedious trimming, which I don't mind. 

The first thing I did is that I painted the background into black.










*The Substrate*

Next, ADA Aquasoil Amazonia arrived in mail. Three 9L bags were a perfect amount!










*The Dry-Start*

The tissue culture plants arrived a few days later, and I planted them according to the plan, which has changed so many times since then. One of the few parts that remain constant is the curving "street" of Staurogyne repens. The other plants here are Althernanthera reineckii 'Mini', Hemianthus callictroides 'Cuba', Hydrocotyle tripartita, and Lobelia cardinalis. I planted, sprayed them thoroughly, covered with plastic cling wrap, and left them alone for four weeks to allow them to root well and grow.










The most important part was to leave one corner of the tank slightly open for ventilation and to make sure that there is always enough condensation within the tank, which meant it was humid enough for the plants to thrive. The lights were on for 9 hours a day, and the plants seem to like that.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like a fantastic start. Curious to see how this progresses!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very nicely done so far. Look forward to seeing where this goes.

Subscribed.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

*40 Gallon Breeder Dutch*

The DSM lasted for 4 weeks, during which HC gripped the substrate well enough, and other plants filled in quickly.

On December 1, I planted additional stem plants and filled the tank.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

How often have you been doing water changes with the fresh Amazonia and what addatives (fertilizer) are you using? I had a disastrous start with Amazonia, but want to try it again. However right now I have everything dialed in and little algae. I hate to screw it up again.
Ben


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Ben Belton said:


> How often have you been doing water changes with the fresh Amazonia and what addatives (fertilizer) are you using? I had a disastrous start with Amazonia, but want to try it again. However right now I have everything dialed in and little algae. I hate to screw it up again.
> Ben


Hi Ben. The first 12 weeks, 50% water change twice a week. Thereafter, once a week. I'm on EI dosing routine, but at the beginning, adding half the recommended amounts.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

19 days after planting... Sorry, for the blurry image. My phone camera cracked and hence the low quality. 

As you can see I have been shuffling plants a lot, and some plants will have to go. Especially, Hydrocotyle tripartita on the right side. It's hard to keep it tidy for the "Dutch street" look.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

aqua-botanicae said:


>


So clean!!! I love the lack of equipment in the tank. From this angle, you can see nothing but the drop checker. I'm liking your plant arrangement too, the colors and textures compliment each other nicely. Well executed! Can't wait to see it as it matures


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

*40 Gallon Breeder Dutch*










Week 20. Top view.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

My lights make Bacopa blush...


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Pineapple fields


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

This aquascape is now 5 months old.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Very impressive!

Especially only 5 months into it.

Keep up the good work, and look forward to seeing where it goes from here.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking good for five months! One aquascaping tip: try not to have a straight line between your foreground/carpet and other plants; it stops visual flow. I know it's hard to cut back on an attractive carpet, but bringing some of your other plant groups forward will improve the overall feel quite a bit.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Greggz said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's looking good for five months! One aquascaping tip: try not to have a straight line between your foreground/carpet and other plants; it stops visual flow. I know it's hard to cut back on an attractive carpet, but bringing some of your other plant groups forward will improve the overall feel quite a bit.




Thanks for the feedback, Phil. I never thought about it. Good point.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Nine months old.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

The tank as it looks today.










Plants in this tank (from left to right):

Background
Rotala rotundifolia 
Bacopa caroliniana
Helanthium vesuvius 
Ludwigia palustris 
Nymphoides hydrophylla ‘Taiwan’
Microsorum pteropus 

Midground
Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’
Limnophila aromatica ‘Mini’
Rotala sp. ‘Mini butterfly’
Limnophila indica 
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Pahang mutated’

Foreground 
Staurogyne repens 
Hygrophila araguaia 
Lobelia cardinalis 
Cryptocoryne parva 
Alternanthera reineckii ‘Mini’
Pogostemon helferi 
Eriocaulon sp. ‘Vietnam’


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Wow, the tank is really looking great. 

Healthy plants and beautifully presented. 

Very, very nicely done!


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Looks great, 

Plant ID????


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Quagulator said:


> Looks great,
> 
> Plant ID????


Thanks. It’s Cryptocoryne parva.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Greggz said:


> Wow, the tank is really looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, man.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

What I’ve wanted to achieve in this tank is ultimate contrast of colors and patterns. I didn’t want any similar leaf shape, color or pattern to be placed next to each other. After constant experimenting, trying certain plants, tossing some, and replanting countless times over the last year this tank is finally very close to its desired ultimate look.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Having good contrast, everywhere, is a lot tougher than it sounds. Nice job!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very motivating to hear this feedback from experienced hobbyist like you, burr740. Thank you.



burr740 said:


> Having good contrast, everywhere, is a lot tougher than it sounds. Nice job!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

At first glance I thought it WAS Burr's tank!:wink2:

And yes, that is meant as high praise.

Very, very nicely done.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Greggz said:


> At first glance I thought it WAS Burr's tank!:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, inspired by all your tanks. Some plants are actually from Burr.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I’m completely baffled...  

A few days ago I noticed a few pale, almost yellow leaves among my Cryptocoryne parva. First there were a couple, and then half a dozen different plants with similar leaves. Since no serious change in water quality, fertilizers or lighting have taken place, I was confident that the plants should not be distressed in any way. So I decided to closely watch them for a few days.

Upon closer examination, I realized these are completely different plants. Clearly, hitchhikers. The veins on the leaves are prolongated and stretch from bottom to tip. They also have pinkish spots. In a way, they resemble Blyxa japonica, but very tiny ones. See close ups below.


























But where did they come from? What kind of plants are they? I did have Blyxa japonica, but I removed all of it at least six months ago. And B. japonica never sent such tiny offshoots.

Has anyone seen something similar to these? Please help ID.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

aqua-botanicae said:


> I’m completely baffled...
> 
> A few days ago I noticed a few pale, almost yellow leaves among my Cryptocoryne parva. First there were a couple, and then half a dozen different plants with similar leaves. Since no serious change in water quality, fertilizers or lighting have taken place, I was confident that the plants should not be distressed in any way. So I decided to closely watch them for a few days.
> 
> ...




They sure do look like blyxa japonica.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

aqua-botanicae said:


> I’m completely baffled...
> 
> A few days ago I noticed a few pale, almost yellow leaves among my Cryptocoryne parva. First there were a couple, and then half a dozen different plants with similar leaves. Since no serious change in water quality, fertilizers or lighting have taken place, I was confident that the plants should not be distressed in any way. So I decided to closely watch them for a few days.
> 
> ...


I've removed Blyxa from my tank before, only to have it sprout up like that in multiple places sometime later. I think they put out seeds.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

LRJ said:


> I've removed Blyxa from my tank before, only to have it sprout up like that in multiple places sometime later. I think they put out seeds.




That sounds like a very plausible explanation because I have seen my Blyxa blossom in the tank. Very interesting. Can’t wait for these plantlets to grow and confirm it.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Ever since I first saw Ludwigia sphaerocarpa in one of Tom Barr’s (@plantbrain) tanks, I’ve been searching for it. I’ve finally found a couple of stems from Liquid Creations (@Bartohog). 

As it happens when you have only one tank and limited space, but you have to make space for another favorite plant, it involved minor rescaping.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Top down photos aren’t always clear because of the reflection of the light bulbs and ripples on the surface. However, if you can manage to get a clearer shot, the colors can look amazing! I took this top down shot of the back of the tank by moving the light all the way forward.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

That is beautiful. You've done a great job, especially with the red plants.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Always enjoy some planted tank eye candy.............and that picture above definitely qualifies!

Very, very nice.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Top down photos aren’t always clear because of the reflection of the light bulbs and ripples on the surface. However, if you can manage to get a clearer shot, the colors can look amazing! I took this top down shot of the back of the tank by moving the light all the way forward.



Wow... enough said!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just finding this for the first time, beautiful tank, with stunning colors!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate your kind compliments.

UPDATE: Some tissue culture plants are taking a very long time to grow. For example, there’s Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ behind the moss. Although it developed a few submerged leaves, it hasn’t truly taken off since I planted it in mid November. In contrast, stem plants have been thriving.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Eriocaulon sp. ‘Vietnam’ that I received from Joe (aka Burr). One of my favorite spiky plants. 

A relatively slow grower, it does best under moderate light or in part shade. Propagate by dividing new growth from mother plant, usually after side shoots have developed at least 8-10 leaves of their own. At that point they will have also developed their own roots. If you divide too early, plantlets may fall apart at the base.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Staurogyne sp. ‘Purple’ that I received from burr740. I love the hint of purple that it displays under proper light combinations. Apologies for the overexposed cellphone photo. It doesn’t do any justice to it’s true color.

I planted Lloydella lysimachia ‘Aurea’ next to it, which is still converting to submersed growth. I really hope it will have yellow leaves or else I’ll have to replace it with something else.

I know Lloydella is a very common plant, but has anyone grown it before? What was your experience?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

aqua-botanicae said:


> I know Lloydella is a very common plant, but has anyone grown it before? What was your experience


I;ve been growing it low tech and high tech for a while now. 0 difference other than growth speed. Color is the same, growth habits are the same, low nutrients, high nutrients, very light green color and typically pure vertical growth with very limited side-shoots. Not yellow per say, but certainly a lighter green than most "green" plants. 

Back Left Corner, low tech higher light (Fluval 2.0 LED + 2 x 54 watt T5 on 24" tall tank). I can get a picture in an high tech tank later on if you want.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Quagulator.

I really like how they look like beads when allowed to grow tall like that. And I see some aerial roots. Do they come out a lot?

I’d love to see your high-tech picture too, especially how you placed it.

Thank you.



Quagulator said:


> I;ve been growing it low tech and high tech for a while now. 0 difference other than growth speed. Color is the same, growth habits are the same, low nutrients, high nutrients, very light green color and typically pure vertical growth with very limited side-shoots. Not yellow per say, but certainly a lighter green than most "green" plants.
> 
> 
> 
> Back Left Corner, low tech higher light (Fluval 2.0 LED + 2 x 54 watt T5 on 24" tall tank). I can get a picture in an high tech tank later on if you want.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Thanks for sharing, Quagulator.
> 
> I really like how they look like beads when allowed to grow tall like that. And I see some aerial roots. Do they come out a lot?
> 
> I’d love to see your high-tech picture too, especially how you placed it.


I'll grab a pic when I'm home for lunch or right after work today (my priority will always be food, so I may forget @ lunch  )

And damn... You caught me, lower tech will produce more aerial roots IME and higher tech not so much. I will say this, keep your scissors sharp. Higher tech will allow this plant to go full throttle lol :grin2:


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

@aqua-botanicae 

Here we are, this is just with a low powered LED 10,000k + Actinic on as the main lights don't turn on until later in the afternoon:


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for taking the time to share the photos. If you trim it low, it looks very similar to L. cardinalis that is next to it. 





Quagulator said:


> @aqua-botanicae
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are, this is just with a low powered LED 10,000k + Actinic on as the main lights don't turn on until later in the afternoon:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

What’s that plant? I love the brown color of it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

aqua-botanicae said:


> What’s that plant? I love the brown color of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ludwigia glandulosa

It's more red when the actual lights are on for the day.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Current state of the tank. At this time it’s all plug and let grow. A chaotic semi jungle. No strict order or placement. Especially on the left side. At times, rather too symmetrical to my taste. I’m sure I’ll move things around a lot in the coming weeks. 

What do you think I should change?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Current state of the tank. At this time it’s all plug and let grow. A chaotic semi jungle. No strict order or placement. Especially on the left side. At times, rather too symmetrical to my taste. I’m sure I’ll move things around a lot in the coming weeks.
> 
> What do you think I should change?


I wish my 40B looked like that!


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful full tank shot!

Nice work.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, vvDO and Greggz.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! Very nice. I love the contrasts you have in that cluster on the right, extending from the ludwigia red down to the crypt parva and over to the AR, and within that, especially the trio of ludwigia red, narrow leaf java and lagenandra.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks LRJ. That is perhaps the only part of the tank that I am happy about. Although I am thinking to reduce the C. parva street in size and use more plants in that part.

I have too many lead-weighted new plants that I’m testing this week. Some plants may go, new plants may be added. Lots of shuffling. I hope I won’t make it worse. 



LRJ said:


> Wow! Very nice. I love the contrasts you have in that cluster on the right, extending from the ludwigia red down to the crypt parva and over to the AR, and within that, especially the trio of ludwigia red, narrow leaf java and lagenandra.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

You should post your dosing to the Share Your Dosing thread.

Whatever you are doing, it's clearly working.

Would like to hear more details sometime.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Nothing special. EI dosing and 30% water change twice a week.

I’ll look up the thread.



Greggz said:


> You should post your dosing to the Share Your Dosing thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Contemplating some possible changes...

I’m thinking about adding a tall green grassy plant in the back left corner. Something that is not too invasive that doesn’t send runners easily. Any suggestions?

Also considering moving plants with smaller leaves to the background. I think it might create an illusion of depth. 

What do you think?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Current state of the tank. Sometimes I miss some of the plants that I got rid of.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Current state of the tank. Sometimes I miss some of the plants that I got rid of.


A sure sign of collectoritis!:wink2:

I used to be terrible about that, but I've got better about letting some go. Remember you can always get them back some day. 

And the tank is looking great!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Greggz said:


> A sure sign of collectoritis!:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You’re so right. I feel so guilty for filling the tank with too many species that, in the end, it looks like a disorderly collectoritis. This is the disadvantage of having space for only one tank...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

beautiful tank!!! Where the hell is Arlington? ;-)


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking great! Yeah with only one tank it's near impossible not to have collector syndrome. There's just too many cool plants!

One point of advice as far as arranging species, Hygro araguaia is in a bad spot. In general you want greens or bright colors in all four corners, especially the front. Dark colors in the corners cut the tank short from a visual perspective. Bright corners expand the tank

Right now the foreground area looks only as wide as from the stauro to the other stauro. Because the two brown areas on both ends essentially disappear when taking in the scape as a whole.

Notice in your sig pic how different it looks with the bright green bush in the bottom left. Now cover it with your finger and see how much "smaller" the whole tank looks.

Just something to think about...


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Looking great! Yeah with only one tank it's near impossible not to have collector syndrome. There's just too many cool plants!
> 
> One point of advice as far as arranging species, Hygro araguaia is in a bad spot. In general you want greens or bright colors in all four corners, especially the front. Dark colors in the corners cut the tank short from a visual perspective. Bright corners expand the tank
> 
> ...




Thanks, Joe. I remember reading your article about this on The Barr Report. I’ll move the bright greens to both corners. I also remember reading your suggestions about not having more than one or two “streets” in the whole scape and leaving 1-2” space between groups of plants. Those are my other two challenges.

Thanks again for the useful advice.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

hbosman said:


> beautiful tank!!! Where the hell is Arlington? ;-)



Virginia, in the suburbs of Washington, DC


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Kidding!! I live in Leesburg VA. Your tank is awesome!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

hbosman said:


> Kidding!! I live in Leesburg VA. Your tank is awesome!



Hello, neighbor!


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

That's funny , you guys are about 35 miles from each other.....I am from Charlottesville,Va originally .


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

The photo in my icon was taken at Georgia Aquarium (Atlanta).


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

FTS. 

Upon Joe Harvey’s (@Burr740’s) suggestion, I moved bright green plants to the corners to visually expand the width of the tank.

Eriocaulon ‘Feather Duster’ (what a weird name!) is growing thicker, and Pogostemon erectus will need trimming soon.

Tonina fluviatilis is growing slowly, but I like the new bright green stems coming out. Last time I planted T. fluviatilis, all of them melted. This new growth gives me hope.

On the other hand, I gave up hope on Cryptocoryne sp. ‘Flamingo’ which didn’t really take off. 

I suspect someone is nibbling on new leaves of Pogostemon helferi. Could it be shrimps? Or maybe twig catfish?

Helanthium bolivianum angustifolia is thriving. As long as you keep an eye on aggressive runners, everything should be fine.


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Great looking tank. Beautiful colors


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

25cube2019 said:


> Great looking tank. Beautiful colors



Thanks. I wish I was better at taking pictures too. Most photos I upload here lose crispness somehow.


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Aqua-botanicae Thanks for the plants and the list. Any update on your tank?


----------



## MichaelBrock (May 31, 2011)

This is a great thread! I am just getting back into planted tank (singular, like you I get 1 tank) after a decade sidelined in other endeavors and I'm going with a 40g breeder as well. Your tank will serve as great inspiration and I have enjoyed watching it develop! Thanks for posting about your journey.


----------



## WillR1496 (Apr 1, 2019)

I can say that I've seen this tank in person and these pictures do it no justice. I could of sat there all day just staring at it. lol.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking awesome! I wish mine looked half that nice. I didn't think to read back, but if you're not associated with GWAPA, then you're missing on one of the best plant clubs in the country.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your compliments, everyone.

25cube2019, I’m glad you like the plants.

WillR1496, good to hear from you man.

Phil Edwards, I am a member of GWAPA, but have never been to any events. 

The tank is doing alright. No major changes or developments, except a Cryptocoryne nurii that is sending a very long spathe all the way to the surface. I wonder if it reaches and flowers above water.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I will soon have to leave the tank for two months on its own. Family members can feed the fish and top of the evaporated water, but they can’t do water changes or dose fertilizers.

While the CO2 will continue to run at its current rate, the plants will not be getting extra nutrients other than what is available in the tank.

Shall I reduce the number of light bulbs to slow down photosynthesis?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Yes, absolutely reduce the amount of light going in. It probably wouldn't hurt to reduce the photoperiod by an hour or two either. Some plants may suffer more than others, but the likelihood of a full-tank algae explosion will be reduced. I had to do the same thing when I was away for a few months early last year.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> Yes, absolutely reduce the amount of light going in. It probably wouldn't hurt to reduce the photoperiod by an hour or two either. Some plants may suffer more than others, but the likelihood of a full-tank algae explosion will be reduced. I had to do the same thing when I was away for a few months early last year.




Thanks for the suggestions, Phil. I didn’t think about photoperiod.

What was your experience with the accumulation of waste without water changes?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

There weren't any fish in there at the time so debris accumulation wasn't an issue. It probably wouldn't hurt to get a powerhead to run lower in the tank and keep some of the debris from settling out.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! I hope everyone is in good health.

I can’t believe it’s been almost a year since I last posted here. I don’t even remember which plants I had then, and which ones are gone. 

So here’s the latest.









The right side. Excuse the skimmer.









The left side.

It all looks bare after a recent trimming, especially the left side. Thanks to Joe (@burr740), I have Hygrophila araguaia again (second from left in the foreground) and Blyxa alternifolia (behind Cryptocoryne nurii in the midground). Last summer, when I left for a two-month vacation, the tank was running on its own. Lights, CO2, and fish food were on a timer. When I came back, tall plants heavily overshadowed smaller plants, and few melted as a result, including H. araguaia. I’m happy to add it to this tank again. And this is a perfect spot for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking great man, very clean and pretty!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

burr740 said:


> Looking great man, very clean and pretty!



Thanks for always finding the plants that I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Hi everyone! I hope everyone is in good health.
> 
> I can’t believe it’s been almost a year since I last posted here. I don’t even remember which plants I had then, and which ones are gone.
> 
> ...


I really like that tall red plant with strapping leaves on left side. What is this?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

1. Bacopa colorata
2. Hottonia palustris 
3. Lagenandra meeboldii 
4. Staurogyne repens 
5. Alternanthera reineckii ’Mini’
6. Eriocaulon ‘Feather Duster’
7. Hygrophila corymbosa ‘Compact’
8. Cryptocoryne parva
9. Bucephalandra ‘Kedagang’
10. Microsorum pteropus ‘Narrow Leaf’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

11. Nymphoides hydrophylla ‘Taiwan’
12. Rotala ‘Mini Butterfly’
13. Blyxa alternifolia
14. Cryptocoryne nurii 
15. Staurogyne ’Purple’
16. Hygrophila araguaia 
17. Lobelia cardinalis ’Mini’
18. Cryptocoryne spiralis ‘Tiger’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25cube2019 (Jan 21, 2019)

Looking good. Thanks for the updated


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

According to #PeterBoyce, a prominent botanist studying and classifying #Bucephalandra species in Borneo, Bucephalandra is not a truly aquatic plant. Most Bucephalandras are rheophytes (growing in fast moving waters, such as under seasonal waterfalls) attached to rocks, but they spend most of their time above water, outside of rain seasons. Like many hobbyists, though, I grow my Bucephalandras permanently submerged. I think some species handle submerged growth better than others. 

To date, so many Bucephalandra species are not properly studied or classified. They are marketed under various commercial names. Plants sold as Bucephalandra ‘Achilles’ or ‘Skeleton King’, for example, are in fact correctly called Bucephalandra kishii. It’s named after a Japanese aquarium plants collector Hiroyuki Kishi. However, their true identity is still being discovered by botanists such as Wong Sin Yeng and Peter Boyce.

For example, the species pictured here was sold to me as Bucephalandra ‘Kedagang Red’. I have been looking for a description of this very species, but still unsuccessfully. If anyone has any references, I’d be happy to read. The clump growing behind it spread from a single plant that I attached to a lava rock two years ago.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh man

I love this tank! very similar to what I'm running 
40g breeder with Eheim 2217, aquasoil, inline CO2, and aiming for a Dutch set up
The main difference is your T5HO lighting which seems to really be making a difference. I just modified my DIY LED so I'll try and see what plants I can gro 

I really like the different plants that you have, good contrast of colors and texture. did you ever take a picture of the tank when you came back and it was fully overgrown?

BTW I saw some otos, tetras and some rasboras, what's your stocking now?

Do you manually dose EI every day? I ended up getting a super cheap Jebao Programmable Auto Dosing Pump and it has made things so much easier with keeping dosing levels consistent. could help if you're ever on vacation for a period of time.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, how's the tank doing?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

monkeyruler90 said:


> Oh man
> 
> I love this tank! very similar to what I'm running
> 40g breeder with Eheim 2217, aquasoil, inline CO2, and aiming for a Dutch set up
> ...



Sorry, just checked the forum in along time and saw this. I haven’t been good at posting updates here...

T5HOs are not as energy efficient or compact as LEDs, but they give good light, especially if you choose the right bulbs.

Still same fish, lots of new Bucephalandras, several new (empty) tanks. Working on s small fish room to be able to scape various setups at the same time.

I’m mostly on Instagram lately under the same name. If you use Instagram, let me know and I’d love to see your tank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robmcd (Sep 8, 2020)

Following you on IG now. I am @olddirtyrob

Bump: Following you on IG now. I am @olddirtyrob


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

ahhh yeah, I think I have felt the trend that people are not as active on some online forums but are sharing more smaller updates on IG/FB/Reddit 

I'll reach out to you then.


----------

